# An interactive prop idea I think is AMAZING!



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Still being a newb, I wouldn't try this, but some of you more advanced builders can use this if you want.

Remember the game "operation"? What if you built a life size one with a cracked open chest, ripped open leg, etc and you had these huge tweezers and the TOT's tried to pick out the heart, and femur?

But if they touched the metal sides, instead of some little buzzer, the corpse started thrashing around violently and screaming!

I think that would be really cool....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's strange, I was thinking something of the same from last years haunt. I was going to put the candy in various open wounds in the body, with the better candy being in the deeper holes.  It never made it to my list of things to make.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

me thinks that there would be a big demand for psychiatrists in the future.....it mooovvvvvedddd really it moooooved


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I ran across this about a week ago (click image)


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

ooooooooo i think i'll order three at that price!!!!! wow..... they are pretty fly tho


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow. thats freaky, still love the idea!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

One Shot you could do this. draw a body on a piece of plywood. Then cut out some places for bones and organs. you can put wooden boxes under the holes or some net bags. Just tack some naked copper wire around each hole. Make sure all the hole wire is one piece or at least connected. Run the end of the wire to the positive side of a battery holder from Radio Shack. I would use 2 to 4 D batteries. Get a cheap light socket, HD, run insulated wire to from one side of the light socket to the negative side of the battery holder. The run insulated wire from the other side the light socket to metal tongs. If you solder it would be easier, but if not you can drill a hole to attach the wire to the tongs. When the Tongs touch the uninsulated copper the light will come on. You can add a buzzer, Radio Shack should have some. You will need a 12 volt light bulb or less. I saw one last year but that guy made a body parts toss out of his. But that gave me the idea. Cause his looked like a giant Operation game.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe I will try, my dad's an electrician, I'm sure he could explain it, but working with him is sooooo slow, everything has to be written out and planned out ahead before he'll start working.

And I should have known some company would make one...


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Don't feel so bad, some of my great ideas that I've had over the years have already been done by others. Everytime I get a great idea, I have to check the stacks to see what's already been done.


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello All, I know this is an old thread, but they DO make a large size arcade Operation game based on the board game. FYI






Enjoy


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave Lowe made a life sized operation game. It was more cartoony. Here is part 4 of the build from his blog: http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2014/06/making-life-sized-operation-game-part.html


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Look up Dave Lowe Designs forum and he is actually making a life sized operation game. He has a really nice "how to" and everything. You could get some pointers from his site.


Whoops. Someone beat me to this post.


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Cool! I just checked that link out.

I certainly could see this as making a life sized Frankenstein monster to go with a mad scientist lab setup. It would make a cool interactive game. 

Thanx,

Diaval


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

One of our amazing customers made a pretty funny "adult" Operation game for this Chivefest thing. They're called Blackout Signs, based out of Texas.


----------

